# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Berlusconi ne vesh te Sarkozit: "Unë të bëra me grua"

## Xhuxhumaku

*"Unë të bëra me grua"*


» Dërguar më: 28/02/2009 - 13:22


Unë të dhashë gruan tënde". Kjo do të kishte mbetur një batutë e pëshpëritur nga Silvio Berluskoni drejtuar Nikolas Sarkozisë, në një konferencë për shtyp, gjatë takimit të fundit mes dy liderëve në Romë. Do të ishte fshirë nga kujtesa e të dy zyrtarëve të lartë, nëse mediat nuk do ta kishin publikuar atë, duke nxitur një incident të vërtetë, mes Romës dhe Parisit. Presidenti Sarkozi, i nevrikosur në lidhje me këtë, ka shprehur pakënaqësinë e tij. Ndërsa, analistët dhe gazetarët thonë se gafa e re e Berluskonit mund të krijojnë një situatë të pakëndshme në marrëdhëniet mes Romës dhe Parisit.
Incidenti
Gjithçka ndodhi kur krye-ministri italian ndërpreu për pak sekonda presidentin francez, ndërsa ai po ilustronte rezultatet e samitit. "Unë dhe Silvio Berlusconi, - po shpjegonte në atë moment Sarkozy, - më në fund kemi arritur në një marrëveshje për ekuivalentimin e diplomave të shkollës së lartë... gjë që deri tani nuk kishte ndodhur..." Por, në këtë moment kryeministri ishte afruar, duke shqiptuar një frazë me zë të ulët, të cilën Sarkozi e përcolli me një buzëqeshje të detyruar. Presidenti francez iu rikthye me nxitim diskutimit të tij zyrtar, duke ia prerë shkurt: "Nuk jam i sigurt nëse duhet ta përsëris sërish".
Batuta misterioze
Por, batuta misterioze e ka nxitur median franceze të merret me përkthi-min e saj. Dje në mbrëmje, gjatë programit të tij të zakonshëm, "Le Grand Journal", Canal+ njoftoi se fjalët e sakta të Berluskonit ishin: "Unë të dhashë gruan tënde", frazë të cilën ai e kishte thënë duke i përzier të dy gjuhët, frëngjisht dhe italisht. Lidhja me shtetësinë italiane të Carla Bruni dhe trajtimi i saj si një mall eksporti, natyrisht nuk i ka pëlqyer Sarkozisë. Dhe, madje as prezantuesve francezë që kanë rindërtuar mbi këtë gafë një sërë batutash ironike, duke i dhënë Berkluskonit 'Oskarin e vulgaritetit'. Bruni, nga ana tjetër, nuk e kishte fshehur që është bezdisur edhe herë të tjera nga ajo që francezët e quajnë "humor fare jashtë teme" i kryeministrit italian. Më 8 nëntor, pasi kryeministri Berluskoni foli për nxirjen nga dielli të Obamës, Bruni deklaroi se ishte shumë e lumtur që kishte tashmë nënshtetësinë franceze. Pak kohë më parë, batutat e Berluskonit shkaktuan një incident të rëndë me Madridin zyrtar. Berluskoni tha se Spanja kishte "një kabinet qeveritar shumë rozë", menjëherë pasi kryeministri i Spanjës, Zapatero, prezantoi qeverinë e re. Disa vite më parë, Berluskoni deklaroi se kishte përdorur të gjitha aftësitë e tij si "play-boy" për të joshur presidenten e Finlandës, Tarja Halonen, vetëm e vetëm që të siguronte vendin e Italisë si Autoritet Alimentar në Bashkimin Evropian.

gsh.

----------


## brandon

Berluskonit i duket gjithmone sikur eshte  ne Itali, ku me ndonje batute , ben leve mbi emocionet e njerezve , duke u rrembyer simpatine atyre. Gjithe arti i tij ne keto mekanizma qendron dhe duke ju shmangur problemeve reale, por jo gjithmone te tjeret jane te sinkronizuar ne sensin e tij te humorizmit. Nje deshtim i tij qe lavderirmi qe i beri ish presidentit amerikan Bush, per ekonomine pa kurre fare rregullash, dhe cudi qe se kane qelluar me kepuce, ku me siguri do ti benin nje statuje!
Bile edhe kur e pyeten (Ne USA) , kur qe i semure, se cfare i bente alergji - ai tha: E majta italiane ! 
KJo batute nuk eshte se beri ndonje efekt kushedi se cfare! S ma merr mendja te zgjidhen ,problemet me mekanizma te tille komunikimi! Megjithate ,gjithe gjenia e Berluskonit atje qendron : tek arti i komunikimit!
Edhe , kur shkon, ne Shqiperi, me ato qe degjon atje, duket sikur shkon me shume per punet e tij private ,se sa per te na ndihmuar sinqerisht. Po ku ta dish, ndoshta, sekrete madhore!

----------


## TikTak

hahahahahahaha i modh osht berluskoni hahahahahahahahahaha. si i tha per obamen osht i nxir ka djelli hahahahahaha

----------


## [Perla]

O xhu, si ka mundesi qe ne çdo postim te tendim  te permenden "grate"  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

perle,

sa me lexonke mi  :ngerdheshje: 



ke harru me shtu,

te botes  :shkelje syri: ....

lol

----------


## brandon

> hahahahahahaha i modh osht berluskoni hahahahahahahahahaha. si i tha per obamen osht i nxir ka djelli hahahahahaha


S ke ci thua, gjeni eshte ! Artist , per gallate ! Si thone kote , humori te zgjat jeten

----------


## Linda5

> hahahahahahaha i modh osht berluskoni hahahahahahahahahaha. si i tha per obamen osht i nxir ka djelli hahahahahaha


*O Tiko po Obama perdor ala furnell me vejgur mer.....lene sec thot Berluskoni ,nga dilli ...hahahahah*

----------


## [Perla]

Te botes patjeter , zona jote eshte e minuar  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

zogu do te te gjej nji burr

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Kam kontaktuar me berluskonin xhu, jam ne pritje te prgj  :ngerdheshje: 

Mqs i shkokan mbleserite prandaja  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

hajt per hajer edushka athere 

 :ngerdheshje: 

po sdoli gjo , kemi nga G99-ta,

lol

----------


## [Perla]

Veliu eshte i zene  :ngerdheshje:  ata te tjeret s'me pelqejne  :perqeshje: 

Do flasim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ska gjo,

se kemi edhe Lulken 

rezerve, me lejen e gites gjithnji  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## brandon

Berluskoni nuk e ka fshehur kurre tundimin e tij per femrat shqiptare. Kete deshire jua ka shprehur edhe autoriteteve me te larta shqiptare, ashtu sic di ta beje ai , si lozonjar qe eshte.Ai di te loze dhe me korronxhile. Megjitheate kush sakrifikohet per te ,ai eshte njeri qe di ti vleresoje gjerat!

----------


## [Perla]

Kush eshte Lulka dhe Gita  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

pyt berlusken me mire  :shkelje syri:

----------


## TikTak

xhuje se ke keq ti daje i dor nbakkllava ene i tjeter mkadaif hahahahahaha

kom honger i kadaif allashqiptarce o none o none. 

per berluskonin do bojn sevap kto bleona me kompany se inva mulen e kon mur kosavaret hahahahahahahaha

----------


## saura

Nje nga gafat e berluskonit ,eshte dhe kur shkoi ne Argjentine dhe po i tregonin se çfare kishte ndodhur ne kohen e diktatures,ku u zhduken mijera njerez,i hidhnin dhe nga avionet.
Dhe Berluskoni  :perqeshje: o pse ? _ishte kohe e bukur dhe i zbrisnin nga avioni?

----------


## saura

> xhuje se ke keq ti daje i dor nbakkllava ene i tjeter mkadaif hahahahahaha
> 
> kom honger i kadaif allashqiptarce o none o none. 
> 
> per berluskonin do bojn sevap kto bleona me kompany se inva mulen e kon mur kosavaret hahahahahahahaha


Me shave mu ,Pse shof bb ,na e ke bo si prapanic ne fuqi te dyte ,dhe me knoqesh me vulgaritetet e berluskonit.
Tiko s'me ke thone ça ke honger keto dit qe ss'je paraqit ne familjen e forumit ,ta dish qe me mungon ,po mos e merr si propozim per martes ,se jam e zonme ,duhet me te sqaru ty ,se prej fryke nuk del per 1 muj ne forum tina.

----------


## brandon

A SANTO SILVIO DA ARCORE* (*Arcore-venlindja e tij ne nje vend afer Milanos)

CHE LIBERO L ITALIA 
DALLA GIUSTIZIA 
DALLA UGUAGLIANZA;
DALLA LIBERTA


Silvio caro,mio grande amore
Portami sempre nel tuo cuore

Tu che fai tutto in quattro e quattr'otto
Rubaci presto l'articolo 18

Giacche sei senza cocienza 
Rubaci pure la contigenza

Visto che sei senza pieta 
Levaci pure anzianita

E se vuoi fare le cose serie
Lasciaci anche senza ferie 

Per migliorare la situazione 
Togli di mezzo la liquidazione

Se l inflazione ancora dilaga
Fregaci pure la bustapga

E per far dispetto ai sindacati
Aumenta la schiera dei disoccupati 

Affinche sia tutto normale 
Facci pagare anche l'ospedale

Perche vada tutto a buon fine 
Facci pagare le medicine

Per evitare ulteriori danni 
Mandaci in pensione a novant'anni

----------

